# Nudestix



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi, all  I searched for Nudestix products here and didn't get any hits.  I'm going to try this brand and will add swatches; has anyone else tried any of their products?   Added links:  http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/cosmetics/nudestix/  http://www.monsiieuralex.com/  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/07/nudestix-eye-pencils-and-lip-cheek.html?m=1  http://www.pixiwoo.com/2014/06/nudestix-eye-pencil.html  http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2014/09/23/nudestix-angel-magnetic-eye-color-pencil-love-cheek-lip-pencil-shimmer-eye-pencil/  http://www.iheartbeauty.net/2014/07/nudestix-review-and-swatches.html?m=1  http://ohkay-dohkay.com/2014/09/22/nudestix-cheek-and-lip-crayon-review-ohkay-dohkay/  http://www.discoveriesofself.com/2014/09/nudestix.html  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/05/nudestix-2.html  http://www.cultbeauty.co.uk/nudestix-skin-concealer-pencil.html  http://www.thehappysloths.com/2014/10/nudestix-lip-cheek-pencil-eye-pencil-magnetic-eye-color-review-swatches.html  http://www.megsmakeupbag.com/nudestix/  http://www.talesofapaleface.com/2014/10/nudestix-review.html  http://www.kalynlord.com/like-art-school-for-your-face-nudestix/  http://lipstickwithsomesunshine.com/2014/09/nudestix/  http://vanitypresse.com/2014/10/24/nudestix-burnish/  http://en.paperblog.com/nudestix-whisper-lip-pencil-twilight-magnetic-eye-color-shimmer-eye-swatches-review-1022232/ or http://www.blushingnoir.com/2014/10/nudestix-whisper-lip-pencil-twilight-magnetic-eye-color-pencil-shimmer-eye-pencil-swatches-review/  http://thisteacherwearsmakeup.blogspot.com/2014/10/graded-nudestix-eye-lip-and-cheek.html  http://rosetalksbeauty.blogspot.com/2014/07/nudestix-lip-cheek-pencil-review.html  http://byroopikamalhotra.com/nude-stix-barely-makeup-inspired-pair-sisters/  http://www.phyrra.net/2014/10/nudestix-black-metal-dahlia-look.html  http://www.beautifulmakeupsearch.com/beauty-blog/introducing-nudestix.html  http://www.beautysauce.com/2014/09/nudestix-review-video-tutorial/  http://pascalemaestri.com/blog/2014/6/2/nude-stix-revisited  http://visionarybeauty.blogspot.com/2014/08/hits-and-misses-from-burberry-nudestix.html  http://www.redbookmag.com/beauty-fashion/blogs/trends/20-genius-concealer-hacks-every-woman-needs-to-know-cosmopolitan  http://osplivia.wordpress.com/tag/nudestix/  http://beautygypsy.com/a-look-at-the-new-nudestix-cosmetics-at-space-nk  http://idlelane.com/2014/07/10/new-product-nudestix/  http://www.meganjoy.ca/2014/10/22/nudestix-cosmetics-review-canada/  http://www.alittlebitetc.com/2014/08/nudestix-review.html  http://www.iheartbeauty.net/2014/07/nudestix-review-and-swatches.html  http://www.perilouslypale.com/2014/09/nudestix-review-eye-pencil-stardust-lip-cheek-pencil-love.html  http://www.thirtysomethingoap.co.uk/2014/06/review-nudestix.html?m=1  http://instagram.com/p/vY8tMouR1J/  http://instagram.com/p/vY9IWGuR3y/  http://meganscribbles.blogspot.com/2014/11/nudestix-lip-cheek-pencil-in-sin-review.html?m=1  Lip pencil swatches http://instagram.com/p/wSCJ65Jret/  Highlight and contour pencil: http://instagram.com/p/yxnqiPprSp/


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't know why, I'm innerested but the idea of the lip/cheek Stix - and using a pointy pencil as blush always odds me out. I'm waiting to hear more besides what Youtubers and Instagram-ers have to say.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> I don't know why, I'm innerested but the idea of the lip/cheek Stix - and using a pointy pencil as blush always odds me out. I'm waiting to hear more besides what Youtubers and Instagram-ers have to say.


  Hi I've only looked at Wayne Goss' on YouTube so far. I'm intrigued.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 25, 2014)

I know Sam from Pixiwoo used one of the concealer sticks in a tutorial fairly recently (her Gisele one). Other than that, I've not seen much about them online until recently. (The concealer stick is the only thing I'm really curious about.)  The brand is also available through Beautylish and Sephora, as well as SpaceNK.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I know Sam from Pixiwoo used one of the concealer sticks in a tutorial fairly recently (her Gisele one). Other than that, I've not seen much about them online until recently. (The concealer stick is the only thing I'm really curious about.)  The brand is also available through Beautylish and Sephora, as well as SpaceNK.


  Hi I remember checking SpaceNK and Beautylish some time after Karen's review but when I saw that Sephora was carrying the line a couple days ago I ordered an eye pencil.  I usually HATE makeup products that need sharpening but I'm so drawn to these.


----------



## style-addict (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm interested in the Smoke eye pencil, the swatches look nice. 

  I wonder if Sephora will carry these in stores? I'd love to check it out in person and see what the texture is like.


----------



## style-addict (Sep 26, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I usually HATE makeup products that need sharpening but I'm so drawn to these.


  Let us know what you think when you get your order!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 26, 2014)

style-addict said:


> Let us know what you think when you get your order!


  Hi
  It might take a week, week and a half or so but I'll surely post about it


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 26, 2014)

Well, I'm bummed!  Sephora usually confirms and ships so fast. This order was done Wednesday and I just got an email saying that it was cancelled because an item was out of stock.   I logged into Sephora.com and turns out it's the Nudestix pencil.   To me, though, you usually get a "just a few more left" prompt when stocks are low.   I'm going to wait til the money from that order clears and try again.  :sigh:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 27, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>


  Ok, scares me because 2 of the pencils I ordered said that. ugghh, it better not happen to me.

  Which pencil did you order that got cancelled?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 27, 2014)

I posted this in the Sephora thread, but thought I would copy it here prompted by the very lovely awickedshape!

  So I wanted to try a new line called Nudestix. I just ordered:

  Nudestix eye pencil in Bronze
  Magnetic eye color in Immortal
  Lip & cheek pencil in Love

  I saw a google picture of Bronze used on a beautiful lady with hazel eyes & it was GORGEOUS

  I was fairly annoyed with SOME bloggers who had blurry pics, no swatches or color descriptions ...what is the point


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Ok, scares me because 2 of the pencils I ordered said that. ugghh, it better not happen to me.  Which pencil did you order that got cancelled?


  That lovely looking Bronze that MonsiieurAlex reviewed.  Bronze was on your list, too, right? They'd better have enough stock now (grumble)


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 27, 2014)

Fingers crossed that it will not be a problem.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 27, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> They'd better have enough stock now (grumble)


  YES! thats the one & the review I saw. They better not cancel. If they cancelled yours, why would it still say its in stock?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> YES! thats the one & the review I saw. They better not cancel. If they cancelled yours, why would it still say its in stock?


  I loved his look with it.  There was a window of maybe a day or so where it was out of stock and then I got the restock email today. Come on, Sephora.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 27, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Come on, Sephora.


  Oh good! Hopefully I caught the restock. I just checked my order & it says sent to warehouse. Does that mean it will not get cancelled? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I loved the look too.

  How fun that we love the same things


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Oh good! Hopefully I caught the restock. I just checked my order & it says sent to warehouse. Does that mean it will not get cancelled? hboy:   I loved the look too.  How fun that we love the same things :frenz:


  Very cool   Mine was "in the warehouse" for a couple of days before cancellation. Aye.  I see there are two reviews up for the eye pencils and they're not good... grr


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 27, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I see there are two reviews up for the eye pencils and they're not good... grr












 oh heavens no.  I will call CS first thing tomorrow.

  On the reviews...I don't pay a whole lot of attention to them. I read a lot of great things too. I think that some people don't get the "Nude" idea of the product which may bring some negative reviews.
  I'm so hoping my order doesn't get cancelled


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> :frenz:    oh heavens no.  I will call CS first thing tomorrow.  On the reviews...I don't pay a whole lot of attention to them. I read a lot of great things too. I think that some people don't get the "Nude" idea of the product which may bring some negative reviews. I'm so hoping my order doesn't get cancelled


   I hope so, too. Hope you get confirmation from CS tomorrow


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 28, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Hope you get confirmation from CS tomorrow


  I called CS this morning & he said yes, there is stock so I will get the orders.

  I read the 2 reviews. I still don't think they get the next to nude thing, but I guess I'll find out about the longevity of their wear time.

  Look how GORGEOUS this is! And, it looks pigmented to me. This is what sold me on the bronze pencil.

  http://www.monsiieuralex.com/2014/09/nudestix-eye-pencil-in-bronze-instant.html


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I called CS this morning & he said yes, there is stock so I will get the orders.  I read the 2 reviews. I still don't think they get the next to nude thing, but I guess I'll find out about the longevity of their wear time.  Look how GORGEOUS this is! And, it looks pigmented to me. This is what sold me on the bronze pencil.  http://www.monsiieuralex.com/2014/09/nudestix-eye-pencil-in-bronze-instant.html


  Great news!  Yeah, the longevity part was my concern. We shall see   I liked that look a lot. It seems simple but effective and I'm basically hopeless lol  I like the packaging and the fact that there is a smudger on the other end.  Looking forward to trying it!


----------



## nt234 (Sep 28, 2014)

Never heard of Nudestix prior to seeing it mentioned on here, but that Bronze eye pencil is gorgeous!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 28, 2014)

nt234 said:


> Never heard of Nudestix prior to seeing it mentioned on here, but that Bronze eye pencil is gorgeous!


  Hi It sure is


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 28, 2014)

If that bronze shade looks like that on me, I will be crazy happy.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 29, 2014)

Why did I open this thread?  Now I want Bronze!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> If that bronze shade looks like that on me, I will be crazy happy.


  It'll look great on you, I'm sure


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 29, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Why did I open this thread?  Now I want Bronze!


  Hi
  Doesn't it look nice? Hoping to try it soon.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 29, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Why did I open this thread?  Now I want Bronze!








  Its gorgeous isn't it!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 29, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> It'll look great on you, I'm sure


  Aww, thanks hun. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 1, 2014)

Got my Nudestix order & so far, I LOVE all three items!!!! The shades are so beautiful on & easy to apply.

  Left - Eye pencil in Bronze, Middle - Magentic Eye color in Immortal (deeper brown bronze), Right - Lip & Cheek pencil in LOVE - pretty paler yellow baby rose pink


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Got my Nudestix order & so far, I LOVE all three items!!!! The shades are so beautiful on & easy to apply.  Left - Eye pencil in Bronze, Middle - Magentic Eye color in Immortal (deeper brown bronze), Right - Lip & Cheek pencil in LOVE - pretty paler yellow baby rose pink


  Whoo hoo! Very nice :-D  The lip pencil swatch looks so creamy but not thick, definitely doesn't look dry


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 1, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> The lip pencil swatch looks so creamy but not thick, definitely doesn't look dry


  It is very smooth & creamy - a very nice texture.

  Well, both of my eye pencils lasted crease free through a bike ride & full workout & a run!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> It is very smooth & creamy - a very nice texture.  Well, both of my eye pencils lasted crease free through a bike ride & full workout & a run!


   Excellent!  My second attempt to order Bronze finally shipped. I'll try a lip pencil next time


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 1, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> My second attempt to order Bronze finally shipped. I'll try a lip pencil next time


  WOOT! I hope you end up liking it! They're so easy peasy 

  I went to order Rose Gold after trying mine, but it was sold out.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> WOOT! I hope you end up liking it! They're so easy peasy   I went to order Rose Gold after trying mine, but it was sold out.


  Thank you, dear. Easy peasy is perfect for me lol


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey guys, I recently bought the concealer stix and bronze eye pencil. So, the concealer stix is really good! I didn't have the same luck with the bronze pencil; it creased a good 20 minutes after application!! I will try a different primer next time...the color is SO gorgeous!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 1, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Hey guys, I recently bought the concealer stix and bronze eye pencil. So, the concealer stix is really good! I didn't have the same luck with the bronze pencil; it creased a good 20 minutes after application!! I will try a different primer next time...the color is SO gorgeous!


   Uh-oh. Hope it works better with the primer


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 2, 2014)

OMG - I had to get ready in a hurry today, so I used the bronze pencil all over my lid, lined under my lower lash line, used the Immortal pencil high in crease, blended with my finger, applied CT Audrey liner on top lash line, used mascara on outer corner lashes - done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am in LOVE with these shades. It made my hazel eyes pop so much I looked like I had cat eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't figure out which concealer shade I need. 1 looks too white-ish & 2 looks too yellow dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh, my shadow don't crease but I use a light dusting of Bare Minerals multi tasking bisque over my lids & I swear it makes everything stay in place, evens skin tone without changing the color of the eye makeup


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 3, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> OMG - I had to get ready in a hurry today, so I used the bronze pencil all over my lid, lined under my lower lash line, used the Immortal pencil high in crease, blended with my finger, applied CT Audrey liner on top lash line, used mascara on outer corner lashes - done. :eyelove:  I am in LOVE with these shades. It made my hazel eyes pop so much I looked like I had cat eyes :lol:   I can't figure out which concealer shade I need. 1 looks too white-ish & 2 looks too yellow dark :sigh:    Oh, my shadow don't crease but I use a light dusting of Bare Minerals multi tasking bisque over my lids & I swear it makes everything stay in place, evens skin tone without changing the color of the eye makeup


   Oooh, sounds purr-fect [@]elegant-one[/@]  ;-)  I think I have Summer Bisque somewhere around. I never thought to use it like that. Not surprisingly for me lol I'm such a novice


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 3, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I think I have Summer Bisque somewhere around. I never thought to use it like that. Not surprisingly for me lol I'm such a novice


  Oh, you should try it. I think it works better (at least for me) than any es primer. I have a small but slightly wide fluffy es brush & I lightly dust it over my lids. It really color corrects blue & red. I really love that it does not change the es colors.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 3, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Oh, you should try it. I think it works better (at least for me) than any es primer. I have a small but slightly wide fluffy es brush & I lightly dust it over my lids. It really color corrects blue & red. I really love that it does not change the es colors.


  Thanks,[@]elegant-one[/@]!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 5, 2014)

I ordered Smoke eye pencil last night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wish they get more of the lip & cheek back in. And, I would love to see a wider range of shades.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 6, 2014)

pretty! I'm intrigued.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 6, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I ordered Smoke eye pencil last night.   I wish they get more of the lip & cheek back in. And, I would love to see a wider range of shades.


  Maybe they'll expand over time?


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 6, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Maybe they'll expand over time?


  It will be interesting to see if they do. I hope so


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Oct 7, 2014)

Well, sad to say that I'll be returning Bronze today. I used my best primer AND a bronze cream base eyeshadow (by Dolce & Gabbana, they are AMAZING when it comes to longevity/staying power-- I even use 'Nude' as a brightening eyeshadow base to make colors pop and it LASTS. ALL. DAY.) and the Bronze eyeliner pencil still began to crease minutes after application. It continues to break my heart because it really is a gorgeous shade of Bronze... I have A LOT of bronze shadows/cream shadows, etc. but something about the tone and depth of this shade enhances my brown eyes like no other. I've created a signature bronze smokey eye incorporating it, but now I'll have to return it in hopes of finding a decent replacement.  It seems to stay decently on my lower lash line, so maybe it's best used as an eyeliner and not a shadow...


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 7, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Well, sad to say that I'll be returning Bronze today. I used my best primer AND a bronze cream base eyeshadow (by Dolce & Gabbana, they are AMAZING when it comes to longevity/staying power-- I even use 'Nude' as a brightening eyeshadow base to make colors pop and it LASTS. ALL. DAY.) and the Bronze eyeliner pencil still began to crease minutes after application. It continues to break my heart because it really is a gorgeous shade of Bronze... I have A LOT of bronze shadows/cream shadows, etc. but something about the tone and depth of this shade enhances my brown eyes like no other. I've created a signature bronze smokey eye incorporating it, but now I'll have to return it in hopes of finding a decent replacement.  It seems to stay decently on my lower lash line, so maybe it's best used as an eyeliner and not a shadow...


   Oh, no :-(  I should be getting mine either today or tomorrow.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 7, 2014)

Well, here is the Bronze eye pencil:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had to do a quick swipe on my oily lids. Please excuse my ungroomed, unmascara-ed eye area!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's actually "bronze", not copper, rust etc and so creamy.  I like that there's the smudger and sharpener and I like the packaging. Will try it for the day and report back.  Edit:  I love how it looks when the light hits it. The shade reminds me of the rich bronze eyeshadow from the YSL Fétiche palette, just a bit lighter maybe.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 7, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> The shade reminds me of the rich bronze eyeshadow from the YSL Fétiche palette, just a bit lighter maybe.


  I LOVE how the shade looks on you! Its so stunning. I really hope it works for you doll!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 7, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I LOVE how the shade looks on you! Its so stunning. I really hope it works for you doll!


  Thank you [@]elegant-one[/@]!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 8, 2014)

I just got the SMOKE pencil - LOVE it! Its such a perfect shade. You could wear it for a day smoky look.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 8, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just got the SMOKE pencil - LOVE it! Its such a perfect shade. You could wear it for a day smoky look.


  Ooh!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 9, 2014)

I wore Bronze as an eyeliner today and it gave such a nice little pop to my eyes. It wore well all day. So, of course I want more lol


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 9, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Well, sad to say that I'll be returning Bronze today. I used my best primer AND a bronze cream base eyeshadow (by Dolce & Gabbana, they are AMAZING when it comes to longevity/staying power-- I even use 'Nude' as a brightening eyeshadow base to make colors pop and it LASTS. ALL. DAY.) and the Bronze eyeliner pencil still began to crease minutes after application. It continues to break my heart because it really is a gorgeous shade of Bronze... I have A LOT of bronze shadows/cream shadows, etc. but something about the tone and depth of this shade enhances my brown eyes like no other. I've created a signature bronze smokey eye incorporating it, but now I'll have to return it in hopes of finding a decent replacement.  It seems to stay decently on my lower lash line, so maybe it's best used as an eyeliner and not a shadow...


  Wish I could have seen your eye look. Have you decided what to do?


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 9, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> So, of course I want more lol


  Its such a pretty shade of bronze. I'm so happy that its working out for you.

  We always want more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're sold out of so many shades right now.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 9, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Its such a pretty shade of bronze. I'm so happy that its working out for you.  We always want more :haha:  They're sold out of so many shades right now.


  Yeah, I hope they restock for November!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Oct 9, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Wish I could have seen your eye look. Have you decided what to do?


 
  The eye look was Bronze all over the lid, with the dark chocolate side of the Gucci Amaretto Duo in the crease and the light peach side in the inner corner. So simple but very smoldering and flattering on brown eyes.

  I had to return the Nudestix pencil, though. Like I said, it worked well as an eyeliner on my lower lash line, but my reason for getting it was to use all over the lid as Monsiieur Alex did on his blog, and it is SO gorgeous that way. It just looked SO UGLY when it creased, which happened inevitably 15 mins or so after application. It was heartbreaking for me.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 9, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> The eye look was Bronze all over the lid, with the dark chocolate side of the Gucci Amaretto Duo in the crease and the light peach side in the inner corner. So simple but very smoldering and flattering on brown eyes.  I had to return the Nudestix pencil, though. Like I said, it worked well as an eyeliner on my lower lash line, but my reason for getting it was to use all over the lid as Monsiieur Alex did on his blog, and it is SO gorgeous that way. It just looked SO UGLY when it creased, which happened inevitably 15 mins or so after application. It was heartbreaking for me.


  I totally understand.   I haven't tried it all over the lid yet.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 11, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> The eye look was Bronze all over the lid, with the dark chocolate side of the Gucci Amaretto Duo in the crease and the light peach side in the inner corner. So simple but very smoldering and flattering on brown eyes.
> 
> I had to return the Nudestix pencil, though. Like I said, it worked well as an eyeliner on my lower lash line, but my reason for getting it was to use all over the lid as Monsiieur Alex did on his blog, and it is SO gorgeous that way. It just looked SO UGLY when it creased, which happened inevitably 15 mins or so after application. It was heartbreaking for me.


   Thanks for the blog tip!!  HE is awesome...  I'm on the hunt to find more bloggers like him and stay away from the more popular ones.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm loving Bronze so much and am hoping for a Smoke restock. Gotta say, I don't care for the print on the GiltyLove holiday kit.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 11, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Gotta say, I don't care for the print on the GiltyLove holiday kit.









  I LOVE Smoke.

  I ordered Burnish & Spirit the other day


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 11, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> ompom:   I LOVE Smoke.  I ordered Burnish & Spirit the other day


  Hi!  I was tempted by Burnish, too ;-) Can't wait to see the swatches


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2014)

Love them both on! Spirit had so much staying power that I had a very hard time removing it.

  Spirit - left, a rose bronze
  Burnish - right, a very pretty slight bronze gold


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2014)

I also ordered Sin lip & cheek, Stardust eye pencil & the #2 concealer pencil


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Love them both on! Spirit had so much staying power that I had a very hard time removing it.  Spirit - left, a rose bronze Burnish - right, a very pretty slight bronze gold





elegant-one said:


> I also ordered Sin lip & cheek, Stardust eye pencil & the #2 concealer pencil


  Oooh, Burnish looks nice! Spirit might be a bit *too* subtle on me lol  I finally got to to order Smoke ;-) and will try a concealer pencil, too as I'm having this breakout


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I finally got to to order Smoke ;-) and will try a concealer pencil, too as I'm having this breakout


  I really like both shades. Spirit looks darker more rose bronze brown on my lids. Burnish looks awesome under the lower lash line. I think you would like it.

  I hope you end up liking smoke! The reviews look really great for the concealer pencil. We'll see because I am really really picky about how concealer looks on.

  Did you see the 3 piece holiday set? I may get that too since I don't have any of the shades in it. Not really sure yet if I want it


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I really like both shades. Spirit looks darker more rose bronze brown on my lids. Burnish looks awesome under the lower lash line. I think you would like it.  I hope you end up liking smoke! The reviews look really great for the concealer pencil. We'll see because I am really really picky about how concealer looks on.  Did you see the 3 piece holiday set? I may get that too since I don't have any of the shades in it. Not really sure yet if I want it


  Hi Rose bronze brown, mmmmm sounds good lol I was thinking about the holiday set but I'm undecided. I'm not liking the graphic on the tin, though.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I was thinking about the holiday set but I'm undecided. I'm not liking the graphic on the tin, though.


  Ha! I didn't like it either lol


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Ha! I didn't like it either lol


 :-D So at odds with the classy, minimalistic look. A little snowflake (although it doesn't snow where I am lol) or holly or something discreetly holiday-ish... But I keep most stuff in the packaging so of course I'd want it to appeal to me lol


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 14, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Love them both on! Spirit had so much staying power that I had a very hard time removing it.  Spirit - left, a rose bronze Burnish - right, a very pretty slight bronze gold


  Never should have looked at this thread. Burnish is calling my name.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2014)

lippieluv2013 said:


> Burnish is calling my name.








  Burnish is really really pretty.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 15, 2014)

Got my orders today - OMGosh I LOVE LOVE everything!!!!

  Concealer 2 (perfect for my pale skin. 1 is SO white), left
  Sin Lip & Cheek pencil, middle - Such a beautiful pale strawberry shade on - LOVE
  Stardust eye pencil, right - This is gorgeous under the lower lash line!!!! Makes my eyes just pop. Its a pale semi-shimmering Ivory Champagne


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Got my orders today - OMGosh I LOVE LOVE everything!!!!
> 
> Concealer 2 (perfect for my pale skin. 1 is SO white), left
> Sin Lip & Cheek pencil, middle - Such a beautiful pale strawberry shade on - LOVE
> Stardust eye pencil, right - This is gorgeous under the lower lash line!!!! Makes my eyes just pop. Its a pale semi-shimmering Ivory Champagne


  Stardust!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for the lovely swatches!!!!
  I will pick up Stardust and Burnish during this fnf!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Stardust!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







  Isn't it gorgeous! Its even prettier on in person. I think its the perfect shade! Let me know how you like them when you get them


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 15, 2014)

lippieluv2013 said:


> Burnish is calling my name.


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 15, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Exactly! I want the snowflake lol! Its too weird for holiday packaging :haha:


  You are an ENABLER! Totally wrong for posting more pics. I am totally intrigued. Burnish isn't in the holiday tin. UGH! I may start with that one .... adding to my list as it gets longer and longer. LOL!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 15, 2014)

lippieluv2013 said:


> You are an ENABLER! Totally wrong for posting more pics. I am totally intrigued. Burnish isn't in the holiday tin. UGH! I may start with that one .... adding to my list as it gets longer and longer. LOL!











  Burnish is a good place to start.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 15, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Love them both on! Spirit had so much staying power that I had a very hard time removing it.
> 
> Spirit - left, a rose bronze
> Burnish - right, a very pretty slight bronze gold


 
  Burnish looks right up my alley.  Thanks for the swatches.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 15, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Burnish looks right up my alley.  Thanks for the swatches.


  You're so welcome hun! You'll love it on.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Got my orders today - OMGosh I LOVE LOVE everything!!!!  Concealer 2 (perfect for my pale skin. 1 is SO white), left Sin Lip & Cheek pencil, middle - Such a beautiful pale strawberry shade on - LOVE Stardust eye pencil, right - This is gorgeous under the lower lash line!!!! Makes my eyes just pop. Its a pale semi-shimmering Ivory Champagne


  Oh, my! So pretty [@]elegant-one[/@] I wore Bronze again today lol No budging at all, thankfully


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2014)

These products are addictive! If they ever do "Colourstix" I might be in a spot of trouble lol Deep 7 concealer pencil:


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 15, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>


  Did you try it yet? Curious as to what you think of it. I love the shade I got because it looks so natural on & it has NOT creased or budged at all & I'v had it on for several hours


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> :cheer:  great to hear!  Did you try it yet? Curious as to what you think of it. I love the shade I got because it looks so natural on & it has NOT creased or budged at all & I'v had it on for several hours :sweet:


  ;-)  It's my first concealer pencil. My current breakout might have inspired the purchase lol I shall try it tomorrow and report back :-D


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 16, 2014)

Of course I forgot the concealer home today.  I hope there's a restock of all items after the first Sephora sale.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2014)

Jusp popping in because Smoke was delivered today   





  Wearing Bronze right now so I can't try it out yet.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Wearing Bronze right now so I can't try it out yet.


  Thanks That looks really pretty!!!! I got Burnish with my fnf order! I hope i like it too!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks That looks really pretty!!!! I got Burnish with my fnf order! I hope i like it too!!


  I hope so, too, V! Can't wait to see your swatch


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 21, 2014)

I can't wait to play with the Nudestix at the SpaceNK in Bloomies. I think they carry it at the store I go to! I have my eye on the concealer stick and the lip/cheek stick in one of the light cool-toned shades.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2014)

bunnypoet said:


> I can't wait to play with the Nudestix at the SpaceNK in Bloomies. I think they carry it at the store I go to! I have my eye on the concealer stick and the lip/cheek stick in one of the light cool-toned shades.


  Play and swatch for us lol


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just got the SMOKE pencil - LOVE it! Its such a perfect shade. You could wear it for a day smoky look.


  Dear [@]elegant-one[/@] Smoke does look lovely! I had to do a quick swipe before I removed my makeup


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 23, 2014)

A hint at a fall campaign   http://instagram.com/p/ugHqvdprfG/


----------



## JulieDiva (Oct 23, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/ugHqvdprfG/


these girls remind me of my 2 teen daughters..


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 23, 2014)

JulieDiva said:


> these girls remind me of my 2 teen daughters..


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 29, 2014)

Eyes quickly and inexpertly lined with Smoke eye pencil


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 29, 2014)

New Lip Pens by Nudestix:   http://m.sephora.com/product/P391643?preferedSku=1648559   Go Nude holiday kit  http://instagram.com/p/u0kCZcEPc_/


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 2, 2014)

JulieDiva said:


> these girls remind me of my 2 teen daughters..


  Right? and they remind me of the 90's.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 3, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Right? and they remind me of the 90's.


  Must be the plaid ;-) They seem nice and wholesome, somehow lol


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 8, 2014)

Nudestix Night magnetic eye pencil


----------



## JulieDiva (Nov 8, 2014)

LOVE nudestix!!!!!!  I want that holiday trio set..


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 8, 2014)

JulieDiva said:


> LOVE nudestix!!!!!!  I want that holiday trio set..


  I was tempted! Swatch for us if you get it ;-)


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Nov 8, 2014)

I was really excited to try _Burnish_ after seeing your swatches, @elegant-one, but I read too many reviews talking about creasing. Instead, I ordered the Laura Mercier _Sand Glow_ caviar stick. The colors seem similar enough, right? I'm really into those kinds of shades right now.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 10, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/u0kCZcEPc_/


 
  http://gussyupblog.blogspot.com/2014/11/new-from-nudestix-lip-pens.html

  http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/cosmetics/nudestix-holiday-2014-collection/#more-172332








More links added to the first post


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh nooooo, I shouldn't have opened this thread!! I want to try these out.  any recommendations for blue eyes?


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 10, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> They seem nice and wholesome, somehow lol


  See I thought they seemed like they dressed up 13 year olds to make them look like adults. It bothered me a little.  I can't quit figure out what their angle is.  I may be wrong.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 10, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I was really excited to try _Burnish_ after seeing your swatches, @elegant-one , but I read too many reviews talking about creasing. Instead, I ordered the Laura Mercier _Sand Glow_ caviar stick. The colors seem similar enough, right? I'm really into those kinds of shades right now.


  Hi, hopefully dear [@]elegant-one[/@] will be able to reply. I was cautious after the reviews but Bronze and Smoke did not budge on my oily lids at all. Maybe you can get more feedback.  





laurennnxox said:


> Oh nooooo, I shouldn't have opened this thread!! I want to try these out.  any recommendations for blue eyes?


  Not personally but maybe one of the links on the first post or another member can help?   





Prettypackages said:


> See I thought they seemed like they dressed up 13 year olds to make them look like adults. It bothered me a little.  I can't quit figure out what their angle is.  I may be wrong.


  Good grief, I hope they're not that young.  I'm short and I sometimes forget how developed teens can be.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Nov 10, 2014)

They're 15 and 17, and they're the ones behind the brand along with their mom according to this teen vogue article: http://www.teenvogue.com/beauty/makeup/2014-07/teen-makeup-line-nudestix


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 11, 2014)

I saw that about them.  They were models, and their mom is the woman behind CoverFx.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 11, 2014)

I heard the PR about the brand but I thought they were 18, 19.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 13, 2014)

GiltyLove holiday kit video swatch  http://instagram.com/p/u7kJuekxvb/   GoNude holiday kit   http://livelifelovelipstick.com/2014/11/11/haul-item-2-nudestix-gonude-holiday-kit/


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 13, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://livelifelovelipstick.com/2014/11/11/haul-item-2-nudestix-gonude-holiday-kit/


  Thanks!!
  Whisper looks way too light to work for me though!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks!! Whisper looks way too light to work for me though!!


  I wouldn't even bother with that one, myself, either.  I was interested in Mystic because it is the darkest but after seeing some swatches I decided to skip those and stick to the eye pencils etc


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 13, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I was interested in Mystic because it is the darkest but after seeing some swatches I decided to skip those and stick to the eye pencils etc


  I got Burnish & Bronze during the sale. Now if only they would ship!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I got Burnish & Bronze during the sale. Now if only they would ship!!!


  Aw! I know how it is. I hope they work well for you. I love Bronze!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/11/nudestix-giltylove-holiday-kit.html?m=1


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 28, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/v5YN5wxLIb/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 28, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/v5YN5wxLIb/


  Those look good


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Those look good


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## awickedshape (Dec 31, 2014)

Golden eye pencil!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Edit: As a liner (pics are after 7 hrs wear)


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 16, 2015)

Night magnetic eye pencil about halfway thru the day with Guerlain Cils d'Enfer mascara (sample). The wing smudged in the crease of my very oily lids at the end of the day. First Nudestix pencil to do so.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 10, 2015)

Highlight and contour pencil   http://instagram.com/p/y4rUfnL4pF/


----------



## bunnypoet (Feb 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/y4rUfnL4pF/


  I have this on my Sephora buy list. My only concern is that the the contour shade looks too light. I'm a MAC NC15 so I'd have to buy Light/Medium to get the correct highlighting shade, but need swatches of the contour to see if it will work for more pronounced sculpting.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 18, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I have this on my Sephora buy list. My only concern is that the the contour shade looks too light. I'm a MAC NC15 so I'd have to buy Light/Medium to get the correct highlighting shade, but need swatches of the contour to see if it will work for more pronounced sculpting.


  Did you ever try it? Nudestix is having a promotion  https://instagram.com/p/0YVEmKprXD/


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 19, 2015)

New Nudestix pencils   https://instagram.com/p/0aY6zZpreG/


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/0aY6zZpreG/


  Thanks for posting this! The Matte + Blemish and the Blur pencils look interesting.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 20, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Thanks for posting this! The Matte + Blemish and the Blur pencils look interesting.


  They do.  I thought it was quite surprising


----------



## xfarrax (Apr 5, 2015)

I picked up angel eye stick from space nk yesterday. It's a lovely brightening pink champagne, I had it on my lids in the evening and it functioned great as an inner corner highlight and lid shade, used something to deepen the crease. I already want more, burnish is tempting after I swatched it yesterday


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't know much about this brand but have seen it since last year at Sephora. This article was in the local newspaper today:

http://www.thestar.com/business/economy/2015/04/23/meet-the-no-makeup-teenagers-behind-nudestix.html

  It was interesting to read that the woman who founded it also founded Cover FX and once upon a time worked for MAC.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 15, 2015)

Updating:  https://instagram.com/p/3bzevJprfK/


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 25, 2015)

Used Nudestix Night magnetic eye pencil with Armani's Shadow eye tint today


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 6, 2015)

Go Nude    https://instagram.com/p/4z1PyaJrVk/


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 21, 2015)

Nudestix at Forever21   https://instagram.com/p/5ahJOPJrR-/


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 9, 2015)

New Nudestix brow products reviewed by Monsiieur Alex via [@]YarahFlower[/@]!!    http://youtu.be/OQ0x1dHsRh8


----------



## YarahFlower (Sep 9, 2015)

Subscribed


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 9, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Subscribed


  Hi I might not catch everything but they usually update their IG often


----------



## YarahFlower (Sep 9, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hi I might not catch everything but they usually update their IG often


  I just subbed them too! Thanks


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 9, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I just subbed them too! Thanks


  No probs! Thanks for the link :bouquet:


----------



## YarahFlower (Sep 9, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> No probs! Thanks for the link :bouquet:


anytime :hug:


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 10, 2015)

Hypnotic https://instagram.com/p/8pe4REnLvU/


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/87KYNewELg/


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/87KYNewELg/


  Gorgeous.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Gorgeous.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2015)

@awickedshape AWS this year's Holiday Sets

  http://www.sephora.com/bestbronzesmokeyeye-holiday-kit-P402034?skuId=1748110
  http://www.sephora.com/toocute-3-mini-lip-cheek-pencil-set-P402035?skuId=1748102


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> @awickedshape  AWS this year's Holiday Sets  http://www.sephora.com/bestbronzesmokeyeye-holiday-kit-P402034?skuId=1748110 http://www.sephora.com/toocute-3-mini-lip-cheek-pencil-set-P402035?skuId=1748102


  Thank you, Vee!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> @awickedshape AWS this year's Holiday Sets
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/bestbronzesmokeyeye-holiday-kit-P402034?skuId=1748110
> http://www.sephora.com/toocute-3-mini-lip-cheek-pencil-set-P402035?skuId=1748102


  these are really cute. I might grab one.  I've ignored this line.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 2, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BADPfGvpra3/


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 3, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BADPfGvpra3/



What are we looking at in that pic? 

I got their blur pencil & I quite like it


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 4, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> What are we looking at in that pic?
> 
> I got their blur pencil & I quite like it



Just the little caption about empowering women  Couldn't help it

They have some great pencils


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 8, 2016)

I still haven't tried these.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 8, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I still haven't tried these.



Try 'em out in store, if you have the time


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 12, 2016)

Matte lip pencils

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAdJ83CprWJ/


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 12, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Matte lip pencils
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BAdJ83CprWJ/



Those look lovely! I might need to wander by the Nudestix display the next time I'm at Sephora.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 12, 2016)

DMcG9 said:


> Those look lovely! I might need to wander by the Nudestix display the next time I'm at Sephora.



I hope you get to try something


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 12, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Matte lip pencils
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BAdJ83CprWJ/


LOVE!!!! I'll have to try a few


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 12, 2016)

I'll check it out


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 13, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> LOVE!!!! I'll have to try a few



I'll stick to the eye pencils. Even though the pencils are so handy, my lips are pretty dry right now.





Prettypackages said:


> I'll check it out


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 23, 2016)

The matte lip pencil shades

https://www.instagram.com/p/BA4sAuMJrXK/


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 23, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> The matte lip pencil shades
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BA4sAuMJrXK/



They look awesome!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 23, 2016)

DMcG9 said:


> They look awesome!



They do


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 23, 2016)

I saw that pic last night...drool! I've been trying to figure out which one I want to try first.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 23, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I saw that pic last night...drool! I've been trying to figure out which one I want to try first.



Lol!
.....


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 23, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Lol!
> .....



 I wish they would show the shades on lips!!! I can't tell what the heck they are going to look like on from that pic, except for the red shades.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 23, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I wish they would show the shades on lips!!! I can't tell what the heck they are going to look like on from that pic, except for the red shades.



Aw, hopefully soon. That red!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 23, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Aw, hopefully soon. That red!



The red sold out right away when they first put them up. I just may neeeeeeeed it


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 23, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> The red sold out right away when they first put them up. I just may neeeeeeeed it



Lol!
Wow, that's swift!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 24, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BA571qOJrd7/


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 25, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BA571qOJrd7/



I still can't decide  Weird that Kiss looks almost red there.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 31, 2016)

More matte lip pencil swatches

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBOGpBRJrYU/


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 31, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> More matte lip pencil swatches
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BBOGpBRJrYU/



Ahhh, much better swatches. Thank You!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 31, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Ahhh, much better swatches. Thank You!!!!



You're welcome


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 7, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCn8MQss66k/


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 7, 2016)

So far, I have Royal, Purity & Raven which I really love. Raven is so pretty blended out on the cheeks too. Those lip pics of the shades on Sephora are really off. They make Raven look like a purple or eggplant shade & it's not irl.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 10, 2016)

Haven't used Nudestix Golden eye pencil in a while so I played with it with Chanel Tisse Mademoiselle in the corner of the eye and under the browbone


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 11, 2016)

Elegant, I bought Raven because of you...


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 11, 2016)

DMcG9 said:


> Elegant, I bought Raven because of you...



Haha! You should my dear! I really like it & I hope you do too


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 12, 2016)

Bought it last night and will give it a whirl today. I love the cute little cylinder sharpener they included with it. That will become handy in my portable make up bag.


----------



## awickedshape (May 1, 2016)

Gel https://www.instagram.com/p/BE4Mc6YpreS/


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Gel https://www.instagram.com/p/BE4Mc6YpreS/


That red is beautiful! I saw these but couldn't decide without swatches. Thanks!


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> That red is beautiful! I saw these but couldn't decide without swatches. Thanks!



No problem!


----------



## awickedshape (May 7, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFFviLjprUQ/


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 8, 2016)

http://www.silverkis.com/nudestix/


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 22, 2016)

Matte magnetic eye pencil swatches
Instagram


Matte lip and cheek pencil swatches

Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi lites

Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 21, 2016)

FnF

Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 21, 2016)

Double post


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 23, 2017)

New product

Instagram


Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 28, 2017)

Nudestix at the Oscars Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 28, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Nudestix at the Oscars Instagram



She is just so beautiful!!! Runs off to look at those shades. lol


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 28, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> She is just so beautiful!!! Runs off to look at those shades. lol


Lol
Yes


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 28, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Lol
> Yes



 She looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (May 6, 2017)

Nudestix Nudies All Over Face Color | Review + Swatches — Beauty by Kelsey


----------



## awickedshape (May 7, 2017)

Brow 
Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## awickedshape (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## awickedshape (Mar 27, 2018)

NUDESTIX on Instagram: “Trending: Go Nude But Gold Drop a in the comments if you love some gilded glam! [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=babeboss]#babeboss  [MENTION=95297]Taylor[/MENTION]_frankel goes for gold in Magnetic Eye…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2018)

Nudestix now at Nordstrom.com


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 13, 2019)

NUDESTIX on Instagram: “TOMORROW. *ALL NEW* Magnetic Nude Glimmers in 24K GODDESS, 99% ANGEL + BRONZI BABE  Cop the NUDE(NESS) @ Nudestix.com  Are you ready? ”


----------

